# Free - Online Service and Parts Manuals



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Saved it to a folder for future reference, thx!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Note that manuals are in PDF format so you will need a reader.


If you hate Adobe products, just use a search engine of your choice and find a copy of CoolPDFReader.exe for an excellent PDF reader.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

PDFViewer is a good free reader also and I think the PDFill programs a must for anybody that ever has to fill out a form (although PDFViewer has some ghost capabilties too) and I think it is still only $30 for a lifetime license. 

If you just want to read PDFs, SumatraPDF is scary fast. It is free too and runs but a small piece of code. 

My issue with Adobe products is the cost and their pricing policies. Those of us who play fair and license what we use get royally sc%[email protected] and the disparity between academic pricing availed to some college secretary and what I have to pay really frosts me. So I own no Adobe products I would have to pay for and frankly most of the open source alternatives I have are just fine for my needs.


----------

